# Couple Of Quick Shots



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

No time taken on these photos (compared to when I'm being paid to take photos), but a couple of quick shots for your perusal.  These were taken a few moments ago on my computer desk so the light's a little hard - to be honest I could have got out my soft lights and backdrop and lens surround but I didn't. :lol:

My AstroAvia R7SL which arrived today:










...and my two and a half year old Seiko Flightmaster which I've worn every day since I bought it as the bracelet shows - I love it!:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Phots are not bad mate , my cameras down :cry2:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> Phots are not bad mate , my cameras down :cry2:


Cheers, being a pro I can do a lot better, but as they're quick I don't mind. 

My usual type stuff:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice watches Rob & a couple of cracking 'proper' photos :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Ta! You can probably guess which large city I live near. :lol:


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

potz said:


> Londinium? (home sweet home)


You know it! 



skyMAX08 said:


> Great pics


Thanks matey.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Superb photos mate ,camera still down :cry2:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Ta. What's up with your camera?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> Ta. What's up with your camera?


Dont work any more ,need to replace with a cheapy :blink:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

What do you define 'cheap' as?


----------

